# single speeding girls...question for you...



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

hey gals! 

yesterday i decided that i had too much money in my bank account (ha ha) and not enough bikes littering my kitchen (current bike storage place) so i ordered a PINK Surly 1x1 (size XS, 14"). i'm sooooooo excited!    

i've got most of the parts to build it up (and i'm thinking of buying a chris king pink headset to top it off) but i'm wondering what kind of gear ratio other ss'ing girls are using. i know it depends on the type of terraine and how strong a rider you are but i'm curious. i'll be riding southeastern rolling hills with your typical SE roots & rocks and i'm thinking that about a 2:1 ratio would be good with a 34:17 or maybe a 34:18. 

what do you gals think?

rt


----------



## little b (Jan 7, 2004)

hey rt! congrats on ordering your SS! you'll love it. i've had mine for about two years, and it's great fun. old trails become new, boring rides are fun. since my last 24 hr race, i have hardly ridden my geared bike at all, i just always go for the SS.

I started out at an easier gear ratio - 32:18. But I was living in Los Alamos (I know you've seen the terrain there, not terribly SS friendly) and I actually went to 32:20 because my knees were hurting. it's pretty common to start on an easier ratio until your knees strengthen up a bit. you definitely don't want to go gangbusters on 2:1 and then end up with swollen knees. Now that I'm in Austin (no mountains, but some very small 'hills') I run 2:1. and I ran 2:1 when i rode it on a team for a 24 hr race in Tuscon.

Ok, so I guess i'm suggesting you start with something a bit easier than 2:1 (32:17, 34:18, something like that) and get used to it. 2:1 doesn't work for a lot of people in a lot of places.

I'm thinking of doing my next solo race on my SS. they suck you in!!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Thanks!

i'm leaning toward starting with a 34:18 and adjusting as necessary. we're pretty hilly here in atlanta....though nothing like los alamos....so i may end up with something larger in the back pretty quickly. trashing my knees is not high on my list of things to do!! 

also why i wanted to get the input of girls rather than guys. no testosterone surges forcing responses to prove how "manly" they are by inisiting that everyone can push a 32:12. 

i've already got a small cadre of ss'ers (all male, go figure) telling me how great the SS world champship race is.  

you will be my all-time hero(ine) for doing a solo on a single speed. i'll be out there cheering you on in mind if not in body! 

rt - btw, i've told people to just shoot me if i ever mention SS and any of the following in the same sentence: TransRockies, Ruta, Off Road Assault on Mt. Mitchell, 24 HOA solo.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

i wish that I could push a 32-12

hi little b, miss you onthe trails up here

scott


----------



## Sabine (Jan 12, 2004)

*rt* said:


> hey gals!
> 
> yesterday i decided that i had too much money in my bank account (ha ha) and not enough bikes littering my kitchen (current bike storage place) so i ordered a PINK Surly 1x1 (size XS, 14"). i'm sooooooo excited!
> 
> ...


32-18, but I live in mountainous terrain. Plus I like being able to ride my ss anywhere.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

I've been running mine with a 32:18 mostly. I did the conversion myself using spare parts and old cassettes. It takes about 5 minutes to change out the rear cog with this set up. And with all the old cassettes I have many choices for various terrains. With that said, I cannot even remember the last time I changes it.










I have a nice rear wheel with the kind of hub where you put a bmx type free wheel on it but I seldom use it, no quick release.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

sportsman said:


> i wish that I could push a 32-12
> 
> hi little b, miss you onthe trails up here
> 
> scott


_WHAT?!_

my image of you as the uber-sstud has just been blown. oh the humanity.

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

CycleMainiac said:


> I've been running mine with a 32:18 mostly. I did the conversion myself using spare parts and old cassettes. It takes about 5 minutes to change out the rear cog with this set up. And with all the old cassettes I have many choices for various terrains. With that said, I cannot even remember the last time I changes it.
> 
> [snip]
> 
> I have a nice rear wheel with the kind of hub where you put a bmx type free wheel on it but I seldom use it, no quick release.


wow. that's cool. how'd you do the conversion? i've got a TON of old cassettes laying around. it would be great to be able to have my choice if necessary.

rt


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Cool guide....*



CycleMainiac said:


> I've been running mine with a 32:18 mostly. I did the conversion myself using spare parts and old cassettes. It takes about 5 minutes to change out the rear cog with this set up. And with all the old cassettes I have many choices for various terrains. With that said, I cannot even remember the last time I changes it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Howdya make it or did you purchase it?


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

I would start out with a 32x18 or 32x20, depending on what type of terrain you live in. Here in SoCal those are the most common ratios.

Nice find on the pink 1x1...they only have a few of those left.

I would also recommend going with a cassette style rear hub, seeing as you may be changing ratios a bit at first, and freewheels are a bear to get off.

Are you keeping the pink rigid fork? (please say yes

I say go with purple king h-set and hubs.

Any other Q's?

B


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

*rt* said:


> hey gals!
> 
> yesterday i decided that i had too much money in my bank account (ha ha) and not enough bikes littering my kitchen (current bike storage place) so i ordered a PINK Surly 1x1 (size XS, 14"). i'm sooooooo excited!
> 
> ...


Oh I think you'll love it! You're going to have to play around with exactly what gearing is going to work for you. It all comes down to your strength and the terrain you ride. I suggest riding one of your typical trails on your geared bike as a fixed gear in a 2:1 ratio (lock out the rear suspension if you can). That will give you some idea whether or not 2:1 is realistic. Keep in mind that it's not going to be as efficient or comfortable as the ride will be when you get your Surly -- but it will give you some idea whether or not you can handle that gearing. Ideally you want something that you can barely make it up the steep stuff on, and occasionally you might have to walk (this will give you some motivation and a baseline to measure strength improvement over time) I have hit my max HR a couple times riding the SS... I actually discovered that my max HR was 1 beat higher than I thought it was. 

I started out with a 33 x 19 and eventually settled on a 32 x 20. I can't imaging ever running 2:1 ratio here on my local trails, I'm just not strong enough to push that kind of gearing up a 5 mile 7 - 9% grade climb. If I know I'm going to ride something with less climbing I can swap out to bigger gearing, but I'm too lazy -- so I end up spinning a lot on the flats (which is actually really good training in it's own right).

EDIT: You're going to love the trail cred you get on the SS. There just aren't many female SSers out there. I rode an organized ride in Julian last weekend that ended with a long steep 3 mile climb of mixed rocky singletrack and fire road. I was getting some nice cred at the beginning of the ride and some guy who was talking to me was insisting that I was going to be walking on some of the last climb. Well, not only did I NOT have to walk any of the 3 mile climb -- I actually passed 13 guys on the way up (didn't get passed by anyone!). That was a first for me! Anyway, I was so totally psyched when I finished. It only makes me want to get stronger and faster.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

donkey said:


> I would start out with a 32x18 or 32x20, depending on what type of terrain you live in. Here in SoCal those are the most common ratios.
> 
> Nice find on the pink 1x1...they only have a few of those left.
> 
> ...


hmmm. maybe a 34x19 would be a good one for me. i'll have to play with it. i'm planning to stick to the "flatter" trails nearby to start and get my gearing set before heading up to the mtns to torture myself.

yep, looking at the Gusset 1er singlespeed conversion kit right now. it will save me a ton on buying a new wheel/hub and allow me to switch things around till i find a ratio i like.

i'm keeping the rigid fork but i'm not using it!! maybe i'll hang it on my wall as art.  i've got a z-2 bomber (silver) that i'm going to put onto it. my body can't take the beating of a rigid fork on the roots & rock we ride.

purple. huh. i hadn't thought of purple. i was thinking of either pink or silver. i want to do the whole thing in pink & silver if possible (handlebar will be the exception since i've got a black carbon bar sitting around waiting to be used.

anyone know where i can get sliver sparkle grips??

rt


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

*rt* said:


> hmmm. maybe a 34x19 would be a good one for me. i'll have to play with it. i'm planning to stick to the "flatter" trails nearby to start and get my gearing set before heading up to the mtns to torture myself.
> 
> yep, looking at the Gusset 1er singlespeed conversion kit right now. it will save me a ton on buying a new wheel/hub and allow me to switch things around till i find a ratio i like.
> 
> ...


You've got to be super excited....that's gonna be one sweet bike!

I would shy away from the gusset kit and stick with regular alloy spacers. The gusset kit only allows 2 positions for your cog, and if neither of those positions line up, you're out of luck. I'd stick with regular silver alloy cassette spacers....those work great, look great, and they allow infinite chainline adjustment.

Yeah, you're right about the pink king stuff.....it's gonna be hot. I placed an order for a h-set and SS hubs.....I just hope they show up before the new year!

Hang that pink fork on the wall....it'll lure you in sooner or later

I'll look into the silver sparkle grips....I've got a handful of distributor catalogs sitting on my desk

B


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

*rt* said:


> anyone know where i can get sliver sparkle grips??
> 
> rt


Like these perhaps

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7295&item=7112085661&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

Yes, I'm bored at work

B


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

donkey said:


> You've got to be super excited....that's gonna be one sweet bike!
> 
> I would shy away from the gusset kit and stick with regular alloy spacers. The gusset kit only allows 2 positions for your cog, and if neither of those positions line up, you're out of luck. I'd stick with regular silver alloy cassette spacers....those work great, look great, and they allow infinite chainline adjustment.
> 
> ...


I was just going to post to the same effect, regarding the Gusset kit. Don't buy it, it has NO adjustability. Your LBS can get you the standard cassette spacers if you don't have enough lying around from old cassettes.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

dirtcrab said:


> Oh I think you'll love it! You're going to have to play around with exactly what gearing is going to work for you. It all comes down to your strength and the terrain you ride. I suggest riding one of your typical trails on your geared bike as a fixed gear in a 2:1 ratio (lock out the rear suspension if you can). That will give you some idea whether or not 2:1 is realistic. Keep in mind that it's not going to be as efficient or comfortable as the ride will be when you get your Surly -- but it will give you some idea whether or not you can handle that gearing. Ideally you want something that you can barely make it up the steep stuff on, and occasionally you might have to walk (this will give you some motivation and a baseline to measure strength improvement over time) I have hit my max HR a couple times riding the SS... I actually discovered that my max HR was 1 beat higher than I thought it was.


i can't wait!! i've got the day off tomorrow so maybe i will go out on my HT and play with gearing on one of the trails. sounds much more fun that doing a long boring road ride. 



dirtcrab said:


> I started out with a 33 x 19 and eventually settled on a 32 x 20. I can't imaging ever running 2:1 ratio here on my local trails, I'm just not strong enough to push that kind of gearing up a 5 mile 7 - 9% grade climb. If I know I'm going to ride something with less climbing I can swap out to bigger gearing, but I'm too lazy -- so I end up spinning a lot on the flats (which is actually really good training in it's own right).


ok, 34x19 or maybe 34x20. i want to use it to build strength over the winter but i don't want to blow my knees up in the process. 



dirtcrab said:


> EDIT: You're going to love the trail cred you get on the SS. There just aren't many female SSers out there. I rode an organized ride in Julian last weekend that ended with a long steep 3 mile climb of mixed rocky singletrack and fire road. I was getting some nice cred at the beginning of the ride and some guy who was talking to me was insisting that I was going to be walking on some of the last climb. Well, not only did I NOT have to walk any of the 3 mile climb -- I actually passed 13 guys on the way up (didn't get passed by anyone!). That was a first for me! Anyway, I was so totally psyched when I finished. It only makes me want to get stronger and faster.


you rock!!  it's funny. my ex-bf bought a ss about a year ago and fell in love with it. we did a fat tire fest in FL and he was leading the A ride on his ss. everyone we passed was like, 'ooooh! did you see? he was on a SS!!'.....and that was in reaction to a GUY!! the motivation not to push up every hill will be huge!! (and i like to climb )

rt


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

*rt* said:


> also why i wanted to get the input of girls rather than guys. no testosterone surges forcing responses to prove how "manly" they are by inisiting that everyone can push a 32:12.


When I'm feeling manly I'll run a 32-16, but most of the time, and occasionally riding some of the same trails you ride, I find a 32-18 to be pretty comfortable. Gets me up Bear Creek for example, albeit painfully. And trying to figure out your ratio by not shifting on your geared bike isn't really the same thing at all. If you do try it, I'd go at least one or maybe even two teeth harder on a dedicated SS than the equivalent derailleured gear.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

donkey said:


> Like these perhaps
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7295&item=7112085661&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW
> 
> ...


YES!!! exactly like those. i've got the same one's in red & i love them. thanks!!!

rt


----------



## AscentCanada (Aug 20, 2004)

*Your gonna love it!*

Hey rt,

CONGRATS, your gonna love it!!! The Surly has such a nice feel to it. My GF got tired of me raving about it and tried it on a trail. She liked it more than my FS bike, even for downhills!

I got my 1x1 used, and just rode it the way it was set up. I had a pretty tough time making it up anything. It was at 34-16 so I switched it to 34-18. My bike guy told me that 1 tooth in the rear is equal to 4 in the front. I don't know if this is true or not but may help you in choosing the right gear.


----------



## donkey (Jan 14, 2004)

AscentCanada said:


> Hey rt,
> 
> CONGRATS, your gonna love it!!! The Surly has such a nice feel to it. My GF got tired of me raving about it and tried it on a trail. She liked it more than my FS bike, even for downhills!
> 
> I got my 1x1 used, and just rode it the way it was set up. I had a pretty tough time making it up anything. It was at 34-16 so I switched it to 34-18. My bike guy told me that 1 tooth in the rear is equal to 4 in the front. I don't know if this is true or not but may help you in choosing the right gear.


1 in the rear cog equals 2 in the chainring.

Good thing you got rid of the 34x16.....I'd love to know where the former owner was riding the thing!

B


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

dirtcrab said:


> I was just going to post to the same effect, regarding the Gusset kit. Don't buy it, it has NO adjustability. Your LBS can get you the standard cassette spacers if you don't have enough lying around from old cassettes.


got it! no adjustability = bad. i'm sure i've got a ton of cassette spacers laying around & if not, my LBS can definately hook me up.

thanks!

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

wooglin said:


> When I'm feeling manly I'll run a 32-16, but most of the time, and occasionally riding some of the same trails you ride, I find a 32-18 to be pretty comfortable. Gets me up Bear Creek for example, albeit painfully. And trying to figure out your ratio by not shifting on your geared bike isn't really the same thing at all. If you do try it, I'd go at least one or maybe even two teeth harder on a dedicated SS than the equivalent derailleured gear.


Bear Creek from the bottom or from the start of the singletrack?  either way it sounds painful!

more & more it sounds like a 34x18 or 34x19 will be the way to go for me. i'll play with it once everything is here & set up.

can't wait!!

rt


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

*rt* said:


> Bear Creek from the bottom or from the start of the singletrack?  either way it sounds painful!


Pavement to potato farm. But its a good pain. 

And there's far less testosterone-addled posting on the SS board than you might think, so if you hit snags during the build don't be afraid to go there for answers.


----------



## SheFly (Aug 11, 2004)

hey rt - i'm in the northeast and run a 34-18 on my ss. i do hav some trouble with climbs, but for the most part, find i am easily able to manage this ratio without killing my knees.

you'll love the ss - it's so much fun! oh - and at this time of year, it's nice an quiet too - no listening to gears shifting in the woods.

we have a pretty big contingent of ss'ers here, but it's mostly the guys. there are a few of us women, and we even thought of a 24 hour team race on ss this year (it didn't work out for a number of reasons).

have fun!


----------



## Darkwing Duck (Jan 12, 2004)

wooglin said:


> And there's far less testosterone-addled posting on the SS board than you might think, so if you hit snags during the build don't be afraid to go there for answers.


IMHO, the SS board is one of the most friendly ones on here.

*rt*, you ride that singlespeed all winter and you may be asked to pee in a cup at the races next year, Everyone will wonder how you got so much stronger


----------



## AlloyNipples (Jan 12, 2004)

Hey RT, been a long time since we spoke...I guess it was all the harshing I did on racers... I had no idea I was doggin' your "passion".

Anyway, welcome to the hardest, simple way to ride a bike! I run a 34:19 and it works great for me from Dauset to Blankets and even Bear & Bull.... forget Stanley! Elicia runs a 32:17 and that works great for her. We recently went to Tsali and the SS gives it a whole new life!

Have fun out there on the new SS, I know you'll love it. If I had to guess, you'd be the first expert lady on a SS to podium! 

Here's E taking a rest at Blankets.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

*How to make a SS*

First I took a part several cassettes for the spacers. I used a road cassette to so I have spare rings in every size.

I then took two of the bigger rings and used a grinder to grind off the teeth. Took about 15 minutes for each ring.

Then I picked a ring to start with, a 17 I think. So I sandwiched the drive ring between the grounded rings to make it where the chain CANNOT jump off.

So it's big toothless ring, spacer, drive ring, spacer, big toothless ring.

Use the spacers on either side of above to line up the back ring with the front ring.

lock down same as with a cassette.

I still have three front rings so I use an old derailer to keep the chain tension. I ran a null cable in it to keep it lined up with the drive ring. Or if only one ring up front, you can cut off the bottom pully and just use the upper part of an old derailer for chain tention. Or buy a chain tensionor.

I had every intention of going truelly SS but decided I really like it 3 speed better. Middle ring for 90%, granny to climb, big to haul DH or on flats.


----------



## AscentCanada (Aug 20, 2004)

donkey said:


> 1 in the rear cog equals 2 in the chainring.
> 
> Good thing you got rid of the 34x16.....I'd love to know where the former owner was riding the thing!
> 
> B


Hey Donkey

Thanks for clarifing, that makes sence. I switched 2 in the rear so he must have meant that was like changing 4 in the front.

34x16 was brutal! I suspect that he only rode in town. It was set up with the rigid fork and 2.4 Kendal tires. I put on a Manitou Mars fork, 1.9 tires and Avid disk brakes. Its alot of fun!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

wooglin said:


> Pavement to potato farm. But its a good pain.
> 
> And there's far less testosterone-addled posting on the SS board than you might think, so if you hit snags during the build don't be afraid to go there for answers.


that's painful even with gears! yes, a good pain though. 

actually, i didn't mean to be accusing anyone on the SS board. i just bookmarked it today and will start lurking/posting. i just wanted to hear from the girls first. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*hee hee hee hee...*



Darkwing Duck said:


> IMHO, the SS board is one of the most friendly ones on here.
> 
> *rt*, you ride that singlespeed all winter and you may be asked to pee in a cup at the races next year, Everyone will wonder how you got so much stronger


Darkwing Duck said "pee" 

actually, that's what i'm hoping - well, not the pee in the cup part, but lots of newfound strength and an even smoother spin. 

rt


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

*young grasshopper*

I'm pretty confident that ssing has eroded any climbing ability that I had (allegedly) on my Truth. When riding my 1x1 (it was 34:18 when we rode winsor together), I just stand when I have to, so now, when I climb on my truth (oh so rarely) I tend to stand way too much

I'm sure that the only viable solution is to sell the gearie

never misunderestimate the power of the ss and the allure it will cast over you..sitting in your kitchen..pink and silver, just begging to be sullied. You will have to be strong-willed just to ignore the rigid pink fork hanging over you mantle, subtly infiltrating your subconscious..ride me..I'm fast..faster than a bomber..ride me...I look good covered in mud..


----------



## dirtdrop (Dec 29, 2003)

sportsman said:


> never misunderestimate the power of the ss and the allure it will cast over you..sitting in your kitchen..pink and silver, just begging to be sullied. You will have to be strong-willed just to ignore the rigid pink fork hanging over you mantle, subtly infiltrating your subconscious..ride me..I'm fast..faster than a bomber..ride me...I look good covered in mud..


Cool words you strung together. Very true words infact.

Actually, didn't Hollywood have some issue with pink and rigid


----------



## SprungShoulders (Jan 12, 2004)

donkey said:


> I would shy away from the gusset kit and stick with regular alloy spacers. The gusset kit only allows 2 positions for your cog, and if neither of those positions line up, you're out of luck.


I've used a Gusset on three different bikes without issue. It's simple, nicely made, and just plain works. Unless there's something funky about your chainline, the Gusset is designed to plug-and-play; no guesswork and dorking around with piles of spacers.

For $19 you can't go wrong, IMHO. The Gusset comes with two DX-equivalent cogs (16t and 18t) and the two nicely done conical spacers. Very clean.

Here's one of my SS rigs (vertical drops), running a Gusset and a Rennen tensioner. 34 x 18t. I could climb almost everything here in northern Utah, with just a couple of exceptions. Scott's Pass up to the Crest Trail being one, and going up Tour De Suds @ Deer Valley being another.  Being mainly of the FR/DH ilk, though, pushing isn't something that bothers me too much. 

Have fun SS'ing!


----------



## -kelly- (Mar 11, 2004)

*I am pink with envy!*

Make sure you attach some pix! So where did you pick up the new ride?
kelly



*rt* said:


> hey gals!
> 
> yesterday i decided that i had too much money in my bank account (ha ha) and not enough bikes littering my kitchen (current bike storage place) so i ordered a PINK Surly 1x1 (size XS, 14"). i'm sooooooo excited!
> 
> ...


----------



## GrantB (Jan 10, 2004)

*rt* said:


> got it! no adjustability = bad. i'm sure i've got a ton of cassette spacers laying around & if not, my LBS can definately hook me up.
> 
> thanks!
> 
> rt


I started with the cassette spacers first on my recently converted singlespeed, but ended up going with the Gusset kit instead. I like the Gusset spacers because they offer a lot of lateral support to the cog. I have a normal hardtail with vertical drops, so I'm using an old derailleur to address adjustability. But, I guess if you are getting a real live Singlespeed frame, the Gusset kit might not be the way to go? I don't know, I like it.

Definitely get a steel cog. I used an 18 toother that I robbed from an old cassette at first, but I broke it in two on a climb.

My wife just gave this post a Women's Lounge seal of approval. (stamping noise)


----------



## ~smiley~ (Nov 4, 2004)

*You will love it!*

You've gotten a lot of great advice so far so I'll try not to repeat too much. I run a 33:17. I went with the RaceFace SS cranks and they only came in 33. My knees hurt a little bit at first, but as I learned how to climb and control my cadence and momentum it got a lot better. I'm in Austin and mostly ride it on the trails with very little climbing.

I love it because it's fast, quiet, LIGHT, and speed is your friend! You will get so much stronger. I'd echo what some of the other posts said about keeping the rigid fork...give it a try - you may be surprised. Climbing is a lot more efficient when you can really stand up and crank down on those handlebars. The fork will just suck up your power. You'll feel like a kid again - trust me! 

Oh, and as for the color scheme... pink and silver is cool... I also like a little leather. 

Here's my baby (before she even hit the dirt - the tassles didn't last, but they sure looked cool on that first ride!) : 









Welcome to the wonderful world of singlespeed!


----------



## Biz (Sep 1, 2004)

*Spacer suggestion*

I had an ADD flair-up in mid thread and just decided to post up without seeing if this had been suggested yet, but look into the Spot Single Shot spacer kit for setting up your chainline. I'm running it on my 29er and it's pretty boss. And if you want a pink Sid World Cup with Englund cartridges to throw on there drop me a line, I've got one taking up valuable garage space.


----------



## capt pearl (Mar 10, 2004)

*personally, I like black for accent*



*rt* said:


> purple. huh. i hadn't thought of purple. i was thinking of either pink or silver. i want to do the whole thing in pink & silver if possible (handlebar will be the exception since i've got a black carbon bar sitting around waiting to be used.
> 
> anyone know where i can get sliver sparkle grips??
> 
> rt


But then again, I *AM* just a man...

sounds fun,

-capt p


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

thanks for the feedback on the Gusset. i may give it a try and if it doesn't work at least it's not a huge $ investment. and if it does work well then all the better.  

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*got 'em!!*



donkey said:


> Like these perhaps
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=7295&item=7112085661&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW
> 
> ...


thanks so much for that link. i bid on & won them......first ebay purchase ever for me. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

sportsman said:


> I'm pretty confident that ssing has eroded any climbing ability that I had (allegedly) on my Truth. When riding my 1x1 (it was 34:18 when we rode winsor together), I just stand when I have to, so now, when I climb on my truth (oh so rarely) I tend to stand way too much
> 
> I'm sure that the only viable solution is to sell the gearie


no! i will not succumb. must....keep.....gearie........

btw, 34:18 for windsor, very impressive. i was all over my cogset on that climb.



sportsman said:


> never misunderestimate the power of the ss and the allure it will cast over you..sitting in your kitchen..pink and silver, just begging to be sullied. You will have to be strong-willed just to ignore the rigid pink fork hanging over you mantle, subtly infiltrating your subconscious..ride me..I'm fast..faster than a bomber..ride me...I look good covered in mud..


ssshhhhhhhhhhhhh!! my will is strong & i'm not listening..............

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

kellyinNY said:


> Make sure you attach some pix! So where did you pick up the new ride?
> kelly


fear not, you will be innundated with pix once i have it. 

i ordered the frame/fork from Webcyclery.com. apparently i got the last 14" pink frame. wooo hooo! before i ordered it i also talked to my friend at the LBS that sponsors me for racing - he actually called Surly to see if he could order one for me directly but they said that the pink frames were a limited run and the didn't have any more.

i'd never dealt with Webcyclery before but i have to give them props so far. they sent me an email to let me know that they'd recieved my online order, then they sent me another email to tell me they'd pulled the frame and would prep it and get it out the next day. sure enough the next day i got an email with a UPS tracking # telling me the frame had been shipped and would be on my door step on the 17th. great service!! 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

very nice!! a little leather is good and i love the tassles. i want to get silver tassles for my 1st ride. 

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Biz said:


> I had an ADD flair-up in mid thread and just decided to post up without seeing if this had been suggested yet, but look into the Spot Single Shot spacer kit for setting up your chainline. I'm running it on my 29er and it's pretty boss. And if you want a pink Sid World Cup with Englund cartridges to throw on there drop me a line, I've got one taking up valuable garage space.


LOL! thanks, no one suggested the Spot Single Shot spacer kit. i'll look into it.

where in the world did you get a _pink _ SID?! i might be interested in taking it off your hands...please email me with more info: RSL4 at CDC dot GOV.

thanks!!

rt


----------



## Revolution Cycle Jewelry (May 17, 2004)

*gearing from a girl*

I'm running 34:18 on my Kona Unit......and can climb most everything with it. I took it up to the Kingdom Trails in VT and also rode a bunch at Smuggler's Notch up the cross country ski trails.....it was tough but do-able. I'd highly recommend a front suspension fork with a remote lockout- makes a huge difference on the climbs!!!! I can sorta keep up with my husband these days.....so it's fun. We live in Southeastern Pa and we have some hilly stuff here. Good Luck!

-Jen


----------



## RacerXXX (Nov 8, 2004)

I just recently had my old Trek ZX carbon/steel frame built up as a SS. The gearing is 32/18. I'm a spinner, not a masher. Took it out for the inaugural trail ride this past weekend - what fun! The gearing felt great. I didn't make it up all of the climbs I can make on my FS but that was okay. CycleMainiac told me I'll get stronger and learn how to make those climbs. I had it built with my old Manitou fork (still in great condition) but I'm slowly thinking about putting on the rigid fork for the "cool" factor. Being 43 and haven ridden for 15 years, I'm not sure my body would appreciate a completey rigid ride. I really felt some of the small ledges jar me but I think those will become less noticable as I get back into the rigid riding style. (let's see, I rode for the first 4 years on a fully rigid bike, then the next 3-4 with a softride suspension stem). Oh yeah, it weighs about 18.5 lbs!

We've got lots of women in Austin riding SS's - Smiley, Cyclemainiac, Krys-10, dollParts, Alexis, jodym, me. I'm sure there are some others I just can't think of right now.

Have fun on that pink Surly! Can't wait to see pics of it.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

34:18 here and I can climb fairly well. No science to it, just put what was in the parts bin onto the bike and viola! I had me a new bike!

With rolling hills it sounds like a good plan. Ya know, the 18 Hours of Fruita will be on a rolling course. Mapped it out on the ss a few weeks ago...


----------



## dirtcrab (Feb 4, 2004)

screampint said:


> 34:18 here and I can climb fairly well. No science to it, just put what was in the parts bin onto the bike and viola! I had me a new bike!
> 
> With rolling hills it sounds like a good plan. Ya know, the 18 Hours of Fruita will be on a rolling course. Mapped it out on the ss a few weeks ago...


[email protected] girl! 34:18! I must be a total wimp. It's been a while since I rode Fruita, but I remember there being a fair amount of climbing. Can you climb Moore Fun with that gearing? I did a ride in the Laguna Mountains this weekend. It was a new ride for me that was described as "Up and Down"... which I interpreted as "rolling hills". Well the actual definition of "Up and Down" was 1/2 mile somewhat steep at times (at least on the SS) climbs followed by 1/2 mile downhills. I almost regretted swapping out my 32 x20 for a 32 x 18 that day... But somehow I made it through the ride and only had to walk a couple really steep sections. I should also mention that it was 35 degrees with a couple snow flurries along the way. We are having a serious cold snap here in SoCal as of late.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

screampint said:


> Ya know, the 18 Hours of Fruita will be on a rolling course. Mapped it out on the ss a few weeks ago...


you evil temptress!!! shhhhh!!! 

hoping to get my first ride on the SS this weekend.

rt


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

*Hey rt*

rt - btw, i've told people to just shoot me if i ever mention SS and any of the following in the same sentence: TransRockies, Ruta, Off Road Assault on Mt. Mitchell, 24 HOA solo.

Go ahead and mention it. How about Trans Rockies, co-ed division on singles? I am looking for interested partners.
What's the worst that could happen?


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Not Moore Fun, but everything else in the Kokopelli area.

It's really not that bad. I think you should come out and investigate for yourself. And yes, there are certain sections of trail that I just know I'm gonna walk!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*must...........resisit...........*



teamdicky said:


> rt - btw, i've told people to just shoot me if i ever mention SS and any of the following in the same sentence: TransRockies, Ruta, Off Road Assault on Mt. Mitchell, 24 HOA solo.
> 
> Go ahead and mention it. How about Trans Rockies, co-ed division on singles? I am looking for interested partners.
> What's the worst that could happen?


i think you're still living off the high from surviving La Ruta on a ss, & i'm not sure you're thinking clearly or rationally. 

let me get a few ss rides under my belt before i agree to anything, but i could probably be convinced......maybe in '06?

what's the worst that could happen? well, i could die. actually, worse yet, i could live but wish i'd died! 

how's that write-up for Dirt Rag going? let me know if you want another set of eyes on it. i'm a pretty good editor (not that you'd know it from most of my race reports!).

rt


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

*here's how I see it..*

You seem to have the same sick gene that forces you into doing stupid things. Once you get a single speed there is no turning back. Your other bikes will probably collect dust. You'll start wondering just how far you can push this whole "single speed thing".
I am already over my La Ruta buzz. The joy lasted all of three weeks. Work has put me back into reality and today is a cold/wet one. Now I am wondering what's next. I plan on doing the Burn solo on my SS. I've never done a 24hr on a SS, so it just seems logical. I am also doing the next Pisgah Adventure Race with a SS partner. Neither of them seem BIG enough to satiate my needs. So come on, I can wait till 06. Somebody on the SS forum has mentioned interest, but I think co-ed would really be the bee's knees. We would probably be the first SS co-ed team to do it, and yes we would finish. God (or insert your personal deity here) loves single speeders.

I edited my story, but I made it tooooooo long. It was over 4,800 words. The editor told me to shorten it, but it would still be a hard sell without pro photos. I may have a deal worked out with a guy who took pics at the event, so I guess we will see.

and besides, you won't die. Death is for mortals.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

teamdicky said:


> You seem to have the same sick gene that forces you into doing stupid things.


LOL. no matter how hard i try that gene just seems to keep popping up. 



teamdicky said:


> Once you get a single speed there is no turning back. Your other bikes will probably collect dust. You'll start wondering just how far you can push this whole "single speed thing".


yeah, that's what everyone keeps telling me. right now the plan is to keep it under control and use it for training (mind you, this is before i've even taken my maiden voyage on 'la belle dame en rose' so who knows what i'll be saying afterward). it would certainly be unfortunate if all my other bikes ended up collecting dust since i've got a lovely new Racer X on order! on the other hand, i could certainly see it happening.



teamdicky said:


> I am already over my La Ruta buzz. The joy lasted all of three weeks. Work has put me back into reality and today is a cold/wet one. Now I am wondering what's next. I plan on doing the Burn solo on my SS. I've never done a 24hr on a SS, so it just seems logical. I am also doing the next Pisgah Adventure Race with a SS partner.


i think i'm going to be at the Burn 24 again this year....actually racing this year even. i can't remember who i was talkign to but they were putting together a team and asked me if i wanted to join them. besides, i think Tyler is going to be one of my sponsors again this year so if nothing else i'll probably show up just to give him a hand. you'll like the 24 hr ss experience. it should be almost painful enough to satiate that gene of yours for a day or two. 



teamdicky said:


> Neither of them seem BIG enough to satiate my needs. So come on, I can wait till 06. Somebody on the SS forum has mentioned interest, but I think co-ed would really be the bee's knees. We would probably be the first SS co-ed team to do it, and yes we would finish. God (or insert your personal deity here) loves single speeders.


wow! i just looked at the pix from last year's race. incredible scenery & trails. i agree, a co-ed ss team would be the bee's knees. but it would require a complete re-vamping of my training and racing schedule for next year and i'm not sure i can do that. but those pictures looked very very tempting...........



teamdicky said:


> I edited my story, but I made it tooooooo long. It was over 4,800 words. The editor told me to shorten it, but it would still be a hard sell without pro photos. I may have a deal worked out with a guy who took pics at the event, so I guess we will see.


i know that feeling. i talked to the guys at Hooked on the Outdoors mag about publishing my 24 HOA race report and they wanted it down to 400 words....from 5000+. i managed to get it down to 675 but told them that cutting any more and the story would become "i did a 24 hr race with a team called Menstrual Cycles. The end." they said 400 or no story so i opted for no story. oh well.



teamdicky said:


> and besides, you won't die. Death is for mortals.


lol! i'm glad you're convinced of that!

email me & we can talk more about the TR possibility.

RSL4 at reallydon'twantanyspamCDC dot COM

rt


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

*Mmmm Burn,*

"i think i'm going to be at the Burn 24 again this year....actually racing this year even. i can't remember who i was talkign to but they were putting together a team and asked me if i wanted to join them. besides, i think Tyler is going to be one of my sponsors again this year so if nothing else i'll probably show up just to give him a hand. you'll like the 24 hr ss experience. it should be almost painful enough to satiate that gene of yours for a day or two."

I have done quite a few 24 hour solo races. I just think the experience will be different on a SS. I got burned out on the 24hr thing, but I probably need to give the SS a whirl to feel complete. Tyler does an awesome job, and I have been doing his race since he used to call it the ProLyte(I won the innaugural event). The Burn has been one of my favorite events $$$ to fun ratio wise. Last year was the first time I did it on a team, and all my teammates agreed on the fact that we would rather race solo. So we are all coming back to do it together, alone. That whole occasional sleep thing just ruins all the fun.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*sleep? what's that?*



teamdicky said:


> "i think i'm going to be at the Burn 24 again this year....actually racing this year even. i can't remember who i was talkign to but they were putting together a team and asked me if i wanted to join them. besides, i think Tyler is going to be one of my sponsors again this year so if nothing else i'll probably show up just to give him a hand. you'll like the 24 hr ss experience. it should be almost painful enough to satiate that gene of yours for a day or two."
> 
> I have done quite a few 24 hour solo races. I just think the experience will be different on a SS. I got burned out on the 24hr thing, but I probably need to give the SS a whirl to feel complete. Tyler does an awesome job, and I have been doing his race since he used to call it the ProLyte(I won the innaugural event). The Burn has been one of my favorite events $$$ to fun ratio wise. Last year was the first time I did it on a team, and all my teammates agreed on the fact that we would rather race solo. So we are all coming back to do it together, alone. That whole occasional sleep thing just ruins all the fun.


yeah, i thought you'd done a number of 24 hr solos. from what i hear adding the ss aspect to it gives it a whole new meaning. not quite the same as la ruta but as good as you can get in 24 hrs and without leaving the US. 

tyler's done a great job with that race. i was supposed to have done it about 4 years ago as part of a team but ended up bailing at the last minute. i've never done a 24 hr solo. don't know if i've got the constitution to ride in circles for 24 hrs straight. the closest i came was doing solo pit crew for one of the solo riders at the Burn 24 last year (Eddie O, he finished 4th). i would much rather have been riding than sitting on my butt waiting for my rider to come in every hour or so!

rt


----------

